# TV Bed



## GAZ969 (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone know where to buy a bed with built in TV in Dubai.

These are common in the high street in Europe but can't find any stockists in Dubai.

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Home Centre do them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GAZ969 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Steve, do you know the location of the nearest one in Dubai please ?


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

GAZ969 said:


> Thanks Steve, do you know the location of the nearest one in Dubai please ?


There's one in Mall of the Emirates


----------



## GAZ969 (Oct 10, 2014)

Many thanks.


----------

